# Canon EOS-1D X Hitting Retailers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 21, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10468"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10468" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10468"></a></div>
<strong>Looking good!</strong>


The EOS-1D X is showing up in small numbers in Singapore. I have also heard it will appear in more stores in Asia this week. I have yet to hear anything about USA, Europe or Canada stock allocation.</p>
<p>Below are a couple of shots from a some lucky person.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EOS-1D X at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_Digital_SLR.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ica1dx.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B005Y3T1AI" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/1dx_01.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-10469" title="1dx_01" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/1dx_01-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/1dx_02.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-10470" title="1dx_02" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/1dx_02-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a></p>
<p>Source: <a href="http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/canon/1112312-eos-1dx-available-june-22-locally.html" target="_blank">Images from ClubSNAP</a> <em>thanks Adam</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## nikkito (Jun 21, 2012)

come to daddyyyyy


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's one sweet machine...damn.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 21, 2012)

If any of you get feedback about when various vendors will begin shipping in the U.S., please post it here. 

One member posted in another thread saying that he spoke with a person at Adorama who stated they would have stock by the end of this month, and the first customers would have it by the first week in July. 

Any other confirmation or insight into when B&H, Adorama, and/or Amazon will begin shipping woudl be appreciated. I was one of the first to pre-order through Amazon, so I will likely have to guage their probable shipping date off what I learn about B&H, Adorama and others in the U.S.


----------



## mjayadev (Jun 21, 2012)

I spoke to Amazon concierge and they have no idea when the stock will arrive. OneCall representative gave a 30 day period but they have a very very short waitlist.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha, those photos were posted by me…but the camera isn't mine..it's my friend's


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't afford this monster  Still...I get excited by reading the news


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 21, 2012)

mjayadev said:


> I spoke to Amazon concierge and they have no idea when the stock will arrive. OneCall representative gave a 30 day period but they have a very very short waitlist.



Amazon's customer service people are NEVER any help in these situations. I have called repeatedly in the past about when a new product, which has already been released, will ship, and they never have any insight. Other members have posted saying that they have no actual visibility into when they will receive NEW inventory, and my experience with them confirms this. They just say, "when we get it in stock, we'll email you to let you know." Invariably, the product actually ships to me before customer service even knows they have it in stock. So, I have stopped wasting my time calling them. 

Experience has proven that Amazon receives brand new (just released) cameras and ships them on the same day as, or within a day of, when the other major camera stores like B&H and Adorama receive and ship their first camaras. Which is why I'm so interested in what people are hearing from those other stores.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

[quote author=B&H Rep]
I am sorry, but we do not have that camera in stock yet.
There must be an error on Canons website.
[/quote]


----------



## iso79 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love the packaging 8)


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 21, 2012)

iso79 said:


> I love the packaging 8)



Yes, that's the first thing i told my friend too..it's NOT the usual white box..they made it classy!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks the almost same as my 1D MK IV except for the model number. I have never had a new 1 series body come in a white box.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 21, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> iso79 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the packaging 8)
> ...



The 1 series had those nice black boxes. They were classy looking.


----------



## sephknite (Jun 21, 2012)

I pre-ordered mine on Amazon too about 3 weeks ago. When I did, one of their concierge guys emailed me and I asked them the release date. This was their response:

I wanted to let you know we haven't received a release date yet from Canon for the Canon EOS-1D X 18.1MP Full Frame CMOS Digital SLR Camera. I'm sorry the camera probably won't be available until after your cousin's wedding. This is just speculation, however my best guess it this camera will be released sometime after July possibly later.

Canon - 1, Amazon concierge - 0!

;D


----------



## cayenne (Jun 21, 2012)

Complete noob here....

But what is it on this 1D-X that makes it so much more $$$ than the recently released 5D3?

I see it has less MP, and I know that MP in this case, isn't likely much of an important factor...but, does having less give it more clarity in low light situations?

I believe I've read that it shoots more fps....but aside from this...what makes this camera better and worth more than the 5D3?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Wideopen (Jun 21, 2012)

I am envious. What does the 1dx smell like?


----------



## sephknite (Jun 21, 2012)

Wideopen said:


> I am envious. What does the 1dx smell like?



*slurp* Mmmm..tastes like..Canon. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

cayenne said:


> But what is it on this 1D-X that makes it so much more $$$ than the recently released 5D3?...what makes this camera better and worth more than the 5D3?



It's the "1". Canon charges >$3000 to put a "1" on the front of the camera instead of a "5". Really...that's the only difference.

FPS, build quality, weather sealing, metering, built-in grip, LAN, faster X-sync, etc., it's all just window dressing - it's the "1" that matters.


----------



## Z (Jun 21, 2012)

You must be pretty excited neuro, turns out the 1D X is real after all!


----------



## dshipley (Jun 21, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Complete noob here....
> 
> But what is it on this 1D-X that makes it so much more $$$ than the recently released 5D3?
> 
> ...



Various items...

 Overall Build Quality - Longer rated shutter (400,000 cycles vs 150,000 cycles for 5D3), better weather sealing, built-in vertical grip
 1DX has an RGB sensor for color metering which also allows face and object detection while using AF (5D3 doesn't have an RGB sensor for metering... only a two layer sensor in which each layer is sensitive to certain color combos)
 1DX has 3 Digic Processors - Dual Digic 5+ and one Digic 4 (5D3 has a single Digic 5+)
 1DX does 12fps or14fps (5D3 is 6fps) & probably a larger buffer (specs for this have not been released)
 Twin CF slots vs Single CF / Single SD Combo (better to some, to others it doesn't matter)
 1DX has 1/250 Flash X-sync (5D3 is 1/200)
 1DX has Gigabit Ethernet (5D3 only has USB 2.0)
 1DX has native ISO up to 51,200 and expandable ISO up to 204,800 (5D3 native is 25,600 and expanded is 102,400)
 Larger battery (some people say this allows certain lenses to focus faster... not sure if this has been proven or not when compared to a gripped 5D)
 Sensor most likely handles noise better at high ISO (not proven yet because it hasn't been released)

I think that covers most of it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

dshipley said:


> Larger battery (some people say this allows certain lenses to focus faster... not sure if this has been proven or not when compared to a gripped 5D)



Yes, this is true. With an add-on grip, the batteries are not connected in parallel, they are used alternately (you can see this from the incremental shot counts). The 1-series battery delivers a higher voltage which drives the lens' AF motor faster.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 21, 2012)

Z said:


> You must be pretty excited neuro, turns out the 1D X is real after all!



I had no doubts, played with one at a trade show.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dshipley said:
> 
> 
> > Larger battery (some people say this allows certain lenses to focus faster... not sure if this has been proven or not when compared to a gripped 5D)
> ...



Very cool. I did not know that, but am glad to hear it.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 21, 2012)

neuro, based on the few reviews you've seen, the spec sheet, etc, do you think the 1D X is really worth the extra money over the 5D3? I'm just looking for your straight-up opinions on this, since I know you skipped the 5D3 in favor of the 1D X.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> neuro, based on the few reviews you've seen, the spec sheet, etc, do you think the 1D X is really worth the extra money over the 5D3? I'm just looking for your straight-up opinions on this, since I know you skipped the 5D3 in favor of the 1D X.



For me, yes. The weather sealing and built-in grip are important to me, as is the frame rate, and I'm hoping for a bit better high-ISO performance. I think the face-tracking in the phase AF will be useful, too. I do tend to treat my cameras as tools not showpieces, and the 1-series build will hold up better to that treatment. 

But it comes down to 'value', and there are two parts to that - what are the features worth, and can you afford it? Photography is a hobby for me...in that sense, I don't _need_ a 1D X. But I want one, and I can afford one, so I'm getting one. ;D


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > neuro, based on the few reviews you've seen, the spec sheet, etc, do you think the 1D X is really worth the extra money over the 5D3? I'm just looking for your straight-up opinions on this, since I know you skipped the 5D3 in favor of the 1D X.
> ...



+1 (and for pretty much exactly the same reasons)


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dshipley said:
> 
> 
> > Larger battery (some people say this allows certain lenses to focus faster... not sure if this has been proven or not when compared to a gripped 5D)
> ...



Neuro - did you order an additional battery too? I am still in two minds about this... Do you know if it will perform the same as 2 batteries in a 5D battery grip? I know faster focus and extra processors will most probably be power hungry... but I think I am going to hang in there and order the battery a bit later.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking at the specs vs. the 1D4, I would think this camera will perform better in fast action, low light sports. I think the important thing here will be the keeper rate will increase over the 1D4. You might get shots that you otherwise might have missed either due to fps or OOF. Looks good. And no, the MP's aren't really a concern when you have to have the shot. Rather have an in-focus 18mp shot vs. a slightly OOF 22mp shot.


----------



## akiskev (Jun 21, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon EOS-1D X Hitting Retailers


I hope it hits em really hard! Given its weight(>1kg), it is supposed to do so.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> Neuro - did you order an additional battery too? I am still in two minds about this... Do you know if it will perform the same as 2 batteries in a 5D battery grip? I know faster focus and extra processors will most probably be power hungry... but I think I am going to hang in there and order the battery a bit later.



I did not order a second battery, yet. Based on the specs, battery life with the 1D X Will be a couple of hundred shots less than with two batteries in the grip of my current cameras. But, since I almost never come anywhere near exhausting the batteries in a single session or day of shooting, I will try it with just the one battery, and see how it goes.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you would already have a 1D body, the batteries are forward/reverse interchangeable. If I were to sell my 1D4 body down the road and get a 1D X, I'd have 3 batteries.


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 22, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Chewy734 said:
> ...



+1 here too  (and for the exact same reasons)

Cheers!


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

SuperCrazySamurai said:


> JaxPhotoBuff said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



There are also little features that aren't mentioned in all the spec sheets which is why my main body is always going to be a pro series camera such as voice memos which I use all the time. Also dual CF slots, built in grip, more durable shutter (I shoot 100,000 frames a year these days), and once you start shooting 10 fps or better it will be hard to turn back down to 6 which now seems incredibly slow. Working as a journalist, I tend to shoot a lot of photos out in the rain and I have to be careful with my 5D MK II, but I don't mind if my 1D MK IV gets soaking wet with a weather sealed pro lens such as the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. I'm one of those guys who loves to shoot in the rain but this also means that the sun will most likely be behind some dark clouds so you gotta boost your ISO over 2000 to stop basic movement. 

The 5D MK III looks like it has improved weather sealing and I'm sure it would hold up just fine in a light rain but the high-ISO samples I have seen aren't anywhere near what the samples from the 1DX look like. High school gyms can be pretty dark, I push my 1D MK IV to ISO 8000 just to get a shutter speed of 1/400 sec at f/2.8. That is as far as I am willing to go for a photo that will be ran in the newspaper but with the 1DX I should be able to get a much better image even at ISO 25,000 and a shutter speed closer to my preferred 1/1000 for sports. 

The 5D MK III didn't look all that great at ISO 8000 so I skipped that body. Megapixels don't really matter, the Associated Press actually makes us size the file to max dimensions of 2000 x 2000 pixels and around 1.5mb to keep their system from overloading. Sure, more pixels means that we can crop more but I would rather have cleaner images at super high ISOs. 

Here's a blog post from a while back using the 1D4 and 5D MK II for a fire at night. Things get grainy at ISO 8000 with the 1D4 so this will definitely be an area of focus for a lot of journalists out there.
http://markwebbphoto.com/blog/2012/3/shooting-breaking-news-stories-

As for those who do this as a hobby, I can't imagine you spending almost $7K on a body. The 5D3 should be good enough for you especially if you travel around a lot. But if you have the money then you should consider buying one for me too because I have been saving for a year to get a 1DX.


----------



## pup73 (Jun 22, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> If you would already have a 1D body, the batteries are forward/reverse interchangeable. If I were to sell my 1D4 body down the road and get a 1D X, I'd have 3 batteries.



unfortunately, i don't think this applies to the 1DsII, which is what i have...

-c


----------



## hutjeflut (Jun 22, 2012)

dear santa.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> As for those who do this as a hobby, I can't imagine you spending almost $7K on a body. The 5D3 should be good enough for you ... I have been saving for a year to get a 1DX.



Why is that, exactly? I could argue the opposite, for two reasons. First, as a hobby it's about personal enjoyment, which is usually more satisfaction than 'a job'. Second, the 1D X is pretty affordable for me - I don't even fund my gear purchases by saving income from my day job - that pays the bills, kids' college funds, retirement, vacations, etc. Rather, my 'gear fund' comes from consulting work I do on the side - and the 1D X represents about 25 hours of such work.


----------



## jasium (Jun 22, 2012)

Had I to guess, Neuro, it's because most of us don't make (7000/25=~$280/hr) at our *real* job, much less our side/consulting jobs.


----------



## Speed (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a professional but I reckon hobbyists should buy whatever they wish.
I dread to think of what I spent on motor racing in a 20+ year period of ametuer competition.
Any person should follow their passion in my opinion & there are plenty of ametuers who are far better at photography than a lot of professionals. Whether or not someone makes money from there passion is not an issue.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

The 1DX is bulky and heavy. I figured most hobbyists would want something smaller and more compact for travel. I carry two bodies for work and it kills me. I'll be in Japan next week, there is no way I would take my 1D4 (or even larger 1DX) because it attracts attention and I want to relax, not have a back ache from lugging that thing around Tokyo all day. 

If your making money off your photos then that is a different story. You should start saying semi-pro instead of saying you do it for just a hobby. Sounds like you can afford a 1DX and 5D3 though so go right on ahead.


----------



## sephknite (Jun 22, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> The 1DX is bulky and heavy. I figured most hobbyists would want something smaller and more compact for travel. I carry two bodies for work and it kills me. I'll be in Japan next week, there is no way I would take my 1D4 (or even larger 1DX) because it attracts attention and I want to relax, not have a back ache from lugging that thing around Tokyo all day.



Hmm. I would have guessed that the Japanese folks won't see it as that big a deal since it originated from their country. Plus, it's the big city where their standard of living is quite high. ;D I'm probably wrong though. I envy that you're able to go to Japan. I've been wanting to see that country for years! Have fun there!


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hobbyist or pro, what difference does it make? 1 series, 5 series and so on are tiered from pro to beginner. It doesn't mean that the top tiers can only be owned by pros. But it does show that the top tiers are also the most expensive. So the only real criteria is money, which is good for any tier. Since beginners and pros both can have alot of money, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> The 1DX is bulky and heavy. I figured most hobbyists would want something smaller and more compact for travel.



Meh. Both my bodies have grips anyway.


----------



## Wideopen (Jun 22, 2012)

SuperCrazySamurai said:


> JaxPhotoBuff said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



+2 definitely on my wish list.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro - did you order an additional battery too? I am still in two minds about this... Do you know if it will perform the same as 2 batteries in a 5D battery grip? I know faster focus and extra processors will most probably be power hungry... but I think I am going to hang in there and order the battery a bit later.
> ...



I think we are thinking the same here  I have done several events and weddings without depleting the batteries on my current grip - so I am taking that chance too. Thanks for the response


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX is bulky and heavy. I figured most hobbyists would want something smaller and more compact for travel.
> ...



My body also have grips but I have now joined a gym to try and get rid of them ;D


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX is bulky and heavy. I figured most hobbyists would want something smaller and more compact for travel.
> ...


It seemed to me that the 1DX is less bulky than a 5DIII with grip when I was able to test some preprods...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 22, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> The 5D MK III looks like it has improved weather sealing and I'm sure it would hold up just fine in a light rain but the high-ISO samples I have seen aren't anywhere near what the samples from the 1DX look like. High school gyms can be pretty dark, I push my 1D MK IV to ISO 8000 just to get a shutter speed of 1/400 sec at f/2.8. That is as far as I am willing to go for a photo that will be ran in the newspaper but with the 1DX I should be able to get a much better image even at ISO 25,000 and a shutter speed closer to my preferred 1/1000 for sports.
> 
> The 5D MK III didn't look all that great at ISO 8000 so I skipped that body. Megapixels don't really matter, the Associated Press actually makes us size the file to max dimensions of 2000 x 2000 pixels and around 1.5mb to keep their system from overloading. Sure, more pixels means that we can crop more but I would rather have cleaner images at super high ISOs.



The 5D3 high iso is already getting so close to theoretical limits that I would temper your 1DX expectations a bit. Maybe it can add 2/3rd of a stop more DR up there and retain deep blacks instead of going purple at very high iso or something but I wouldn't expect more than 1/3 stop better mid-gray SNR.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 23, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D MK III looks like it has improved weather sealing and I'm sure it would hold up just fine in a light rain but the high-ISO samples I have seen aren't anywhere near what the samples from the 1DX look like. High school gyms can be pretty dark, I push my 1D MK IV to ISO 8000 just to get a shutter speed of 1/400 sec at f/2.8. That is as far as I am willing to go for a photo that will be ran in the newspaper but with the 1DX I should be able to get a much better image even at ISO 25,000 and a shutter speed closer to my preferred 1/1000 for sports.
> ...



I feel like the 5D2 and 5D3 sensors were made with a similar process but the 1DX looks like a completely new process because the images look so clean and the dynamic range looks much better. I try to be pretty conservative which is why I said ISO 25K at max (I don't mind a decent amount of noise as long as there is no banding). I have seen a lot of samples so far and I am incredibly impressed even with the photos at ISO 40,000 which were as good as my 1D4 at around ISO 2000. Someone posted some RAW samples a while back and ISO 6400 looked super clean even when I pulled the shadows up to 100 in CR 7.1, probably as good as the 5D3 at ISO 1600 which is a two stop improvement. I might be getting ahead of myself but I really think Canon nailed this camera and it will be better than Nikon's D4 in the high-ISO category. 

Everyone has a different idea of what a useable photo looks like but after being in the newspaper and wedding biz for several years I have a pretty good idea of what "too grainy" looks like. 5D2 max is ISO 4000 for me, 1D4 is 8000, 5D3 is around 12,000, and here's to hoping that I can get 25,000 out of the 1DX.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 23, 2012)

I tested one last week and got to keep the raw fils. It's 2 stops better than the 5D3.

No argument, no contest, 2 stops better. I had the 5D3 with me to compare and I took shots at ISO1600, 3200, 6400 and 12800 of a guy half standing in the shade.


----------



## akiskev (Jun 23, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I tested one last week and got to keep the raw fils. It's 2 stops better than the 5D3.
> 
> No argument, no contest, 2 stops better. I had the 5D3 with me to compare and I took shots at ISO1600, 3200, 6400 and 12800 of a guy half standing in the shade.


That's impressive!
Could you upload the files?


----------



## Redleecr7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just a quick message, I am new to the forum and I posted a message earlier but don't know we're I posted it! Yesterday I recieved an email and a phone call from Calumet Manchester to tell me that my 1DX has been dispatched from there London depot to Manchester. I then Got an email from FedEx with a tracking number, I have been tracking it all morning and I am just waiting for it to arrive at the store, should be there for 2 o'clock today! I will post a picture as soon as I get it today. Hope this cheers everybody up with all the doom and gloom surrounding the delay with people even claiming this week that we would not be getting the camera untill September by the way I am not a professional or a cps member just a normal customer who ordered the camera back in October just goes to show you can't believe everything you read!


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jun 23, 2012)

Redleecr7 said:


> Just a quick message, I am new to the forum and I posted a message earlier but don't know we're I posted it! Yesterday I recieved an email and a phone call from Calumet Manchester to tell me that my 1DX has been dispatched from there London depot to Manchester. I then Got an email from FedEx with a tracking number, I have been tracking it all morning and I am just waiting for it to arrive at the store, should be there for 2 o'clock today! I will post a picture as soon as I get it today. Hope this cheers everybody up with all the doom and gloom surrounding the delay with people even claiming this week that we would not be getting the camera untill September by the way I am not a professional or a cps member just a normal customer who ordered the camera back in October just goes to show you can't believe everything you read!



Great news! Saw your post in another thread too, so thanks for sharing the information. It's good to know that the U.K. is starting to have cameras ship. I hope we'll see the same in the U.S. any day. Look forward to an update from you later this weekend on how your pickup went and what you think about the new camera.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 24, 2012)

If the 1D X is so clean at such high ISO's, I wonder if more people will be able to shoot let's say, night football games with the 300 f/4L vs. the 300 f/2.8L. Now I know the latter will focus faster in lower light, but it really makes you wonder now, if the more expensive lenses like in my example wouldn't necessarily be needed. If you are submitting photos to the AP, the subtle differences in IQ would be irrelevent. Just a thought I had, because I was shooting evening track and field with the 300 f/4L with a 1D4 and I was having no trouble focusing very quickly. However, the ISO performance required a bit more cleanup than I like


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 24, 2012)

akiskev said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > I tested one last week and got to keep the raw fils. It's 2 stops better than the 5D3.
> ...



I'm not allowed to show images from a pre production camera. You'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 24, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> If the 1D X is so clean at such high ISO's, I wonder if more people will be able to shoot let's say, night football games with the 300 f/4L vs. the 300 f/2.8L. Now I know the latter will focus faster in lower light, but it really makes you wonder now, if the more expensive lenses like in my example wouldn't necessarily be needed. If you are submitting photos to the AP, the subtle differences in IQ would be irrelevent. Just a thought I had, because I was shooting evening track and field with the 300 f/4L with a 1D4 and I was having no trouble focusing very quickly. However, the ISO performance required a bit more cleanup than I like



I shoot a lot of high school and college football at night, your still going to need that f/2.8 in most instances especially when they get close to the goal line. It is not only the speed of AF that you need to worry about, it is also going to come down to accuracy in low-light conditions. f/2.8 lenses get dual cross type AF sensors so you'll get a better hit ratio. You'll need all the light you can get with teams that have black jerseys, eek. 

In my area, the best lit high school football stadiums are actually pretty close to the college stadium (Marshall University in WV) and that leaves me at around 1/640-1/1000 sec at ISO 5000-6400 depending on how close they are to the sideline. At some of the darker stadiums or as the players get down near the goal line the offensive players are often back lit and I've gotta go ISO 8000 just to get 1/400-1/500 sec at time. I prefer a little grain over motion blur most of the time. 

This is just another reason why I skipped the 5D3 in favor of the 1DX, I need speed and the cleanest high-ISO images I can get. The 5D3 definitely wasn't two stops better and I would probably still be stuck between ISO 8000-12000 at most. I'd like to get my shutter to at least 1/1000 sec whenever possible.


----------



## Sharkproof_shooter (Jun 25, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The EOS-1D X is showing up in small numbers in Singapore. I have also heard it will appear in more stores in Asia this week. I have yet to hear anything about USA, Europe or Canada stock allocation.</p>



I had a long conversation with my guy at Adorama yesterday, and he said that they had already received a small lot that have already been shipped. He said that he got to see and play with the camera a little bit, but that was it. He said that they expected more hopefully to come in in the next few days for the pre orders that they have, (me being one of those) and said that he thought there could be a good chance I'd get it before the begining of July, but that was just a guess. None the less, he did say that they did get some in and as I ordered mine back in Feb that I was pretty early in the list but that what they did get and ship was very limited. Anyway, Canon has sent them some and they are hitting some peoples hands... Wish it was mine. I need it before July 1! Note: every other time I called.. the answer was always the same... we don't know when they are coming... So... this is a good change. ; )


----------



## robin (Jun 25, 2012)

Sharkproof_shooter said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The EOS-1D X is showing up in small numbers in Singapore. I have also heard it will appear in more stores in Asia this week. I have yet to hear anything about USA, Europe or Canada stock allocation.</p>
> ...



Please keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 25, 2012)

Exciting times...


----------



## pup73 (Jun 25, 2012)

I talked one of the shops with which I Pre-ordered. They said they expect to receive their first shipments the first week of July, and there's a CHANCE I can receive mine after the 4th. they of course can't make any promises. But this is what they've been told by Canon. I tend to believe them. They were among the first to receive the 5diii's. I got mine from them way back in march. So we'll see. All I can surmise from all the info out there, is its likely some those who Pre-ordered may be getting theirs in the next couple of weeks 

-c


----------

